
Ask HN: How do I build a blog and get an audience? - non-entity
So let&#x27;s say, assuming I have something interesting to write about, I want to create a blog. In what ways can I attract traffic so that I can be confident in not writing hundreds of posts into a void that two people will eve skim over? I imagine reddit &#x2F; show HN threads can help, but it seems very easy to get lost and buried amongst new content or in some places get labeled as blogspam.
======
ColinWright
* Who is your audience?

* What "social media" do they use?

* Do you have any email addresses?

* Can you get someone to re-tweet, re-toot, or "boost" your posts?

* What have you tried?

* What is your subject?

* What homework have you already done?

Use those questions to come up with a plan/strategy, post that, and then ask
people to critique it. Your question as it stands is too nebulous.

